# Internet connection issues



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hoping that with the number of tech savy folks on the forum someone will be able to help me out here. Basically, we're using Rogers High Speed one of the mid range packages. We route through a belkin wireless router both wirelessly and wired. 

For a long time this system worked great for us but the past month or so I've found that the internet is constantly shutting down and I need to unplug the router to make it work again. We called rogers and they said there was a funky signal going to and from our house. They send two folks to "fix" it but the problem persists. The cable light stays on and unplugging the router fixes it but it has become so frequent that I often have to do it more than twice in an hour. 

A few days back it cut out and we couldn't get it going again but then it randomly kicked back. Resetting the modem and router together hasn't worked and Im just tired of having to fix it every couple hours. Is a new router a good idea?

Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You may be able to check the SNR on your router configuration page. From there, it should not be too difficult to diagnose whether the problem is on your end (i.e. SNR is good) or on Rogers end (SNR is bad).


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not too computer savvy but I have a Belkin N1 wireless router and I have the same issue when the thing gets hot, especially in the summer months. Sometimes the router konks out and I plug the router directly to the computer to get online and unplug the router for awhile and plug it back in when the wife needs to get online w/her computer.

I used a fan to blow across it for the past few months and it seems to have fixed the issue.

JME


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder if you could just plug it straight to your computer and check the connect. If all works well then maybe you need to get a new router?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cory mine has been doing the same thing.. Roger's really pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hooking a computer directly to the modem the connection never died when I tried it. My dad insisted it was on Roger's end though so we went back to using the router. The problem restarted. I'll try checking if the router is getting hot, which is quite possible since it is in a small cabinet with other devices. I can't seem to find a SNR setting in my router setup page is there any specific place I should look? 

Cid: I hope it is not on Roger's end because that means it probably wont ever be fixed lol . 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You'll have to forgive me Cory since I don't know much about that kinda stuff. LOL Bob usually deals with it.

It could be possible you need a new router.. We have a linksys (sp)

But just these two weeks or so I've needed to unplug and replug the router and the other thing that blinks. Heh. Its been really terrible lately.

Today nothing has acted up however.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

if connecting directly to rogers modem works fine then its the router issue, get a new one.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

lol @ that other thing that blinks...sorry CID, but that was funny. With linksys tho you can access all settings by typing in 198.162.1.1 to the address bar of explorer. If you are heavily protected you will need a password to access it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wtac said:


> I'm not too computer savvy but I have a Belkin N1 wireless router and I have the same issue when the thing gets hot, especially in the summer months. Sometimes the router konks out and I plug the router directly to the computer to get online and unplug the router for awhile and plug it back in when the wife needs to get online w/her computer.
> 
> I used a fan to blow across it for the past few months and it seems to have fixed the issue.
> 
> JME


We used to have a Belkin router too, and it had mjor issues with overheating - after 5 minutes, it would start to overheat and cause connectivity issues. So we took the case off the router (left the internals bare) and it worked much better since it could vent heat better.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

you can request a new modem from rogers. we have the new router and modem in one box. it works great. But of course, its rogers. i miss Calgary's SUPER fast internets for $20 a month.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Holidays said:


> if connecting directly to rogers modem works fine then its the router issue, get a new one.


Agreed.

I just bought a new linksys (cisco!) wireless router for about $80 to replace a belkin wireless router. belkin sucks. I was having the exact same problems during the summer.

Since getting the new router, it hasn't cut out once. Well, I lie, once I forgot to plug the modem into the router when moving stuff around and almost punched a hole through a wall trying to find out what was wrong...

If your modem is working fine and you get a connection on your computer straight from the modem, it is 100% your router.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Also, it could be your actual cable. My parents just had the cable we were using internet on rewired because of the connectivity issues. This is the second time, the first was because we had too many things split from one main connection.


----------

